# My baby's all grown up! (Male viewers look away now)



## MeanMom (Mar 20, 2012)

Probably shouldn't share this here but it is such a momentous day

K's Aunty Flo has come to visit

(that explains those high readings over the last few days...)

Sorry to be an embarrassing Mum - at least I'm not telling all the people in the Corner Shop like _my_ Mum did. Or is this worse?


----------



## Hanmillmum (Mar 20, 2012)

Blimey, not looking forward to the addition of hormone swings in time to come ! lol  Least you have an explanation for those higher readings. Hope Aunt Flo settles into some regularity quickly so you guys know where you are with things


----------



## Steff (Mar 20, 2012)

Ahhh I remember my day i cryed mum came running up the stairs and said your a big girl now hehe


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 20, 2012)

I would also watch for a sudden drop in BG's...  As this what happens to me, I can rise then dump into boots for a couple of days..


I'm a catholic so Aunty Flow visitation wasn't something that was discussed even the fact I had very painful and debilitating ones, didn't really promote my mum to talk about them, just a couple of visits to the doctors until he suggested trying the 'Pill' which as you can imagine didn't go down very well

So I doubt mum told anybody...

But even though my dad never uttered a word, he knew what was wrong with me, when ended up home from school or work bent double in pain, as he was insist that I went for a warm bath, then when I got down stairs, he would have pain killers, hot orange/lemon squash and a hot water bottle waiting for me...


----------



## trophywench (Mar 21, 2012)

Aww, what a nice dad!


----------



## Tina63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ah bless her, big day indeed!

I remember mine like it was yesterday (1976).  I went home and told my mum, she threw a pack of Dr Whites and a belt at me (remember those anyone???) and said "I'm off to WI now!"

That was it!  We never ever discussed it, and I would just each month find a new pack to Dr Whites in the bottom of my wardrobe like the fairies had brought them!

I'm glad to say I brought my daughter up knowing all about girlie stuff, so it was far easier on her.  My dear mother-in-law bought her a book entitled 'Let's Talk about Sex' - I found it out recently - and it still quite shocks me the detailed content in there.  I am still learning now!!!

Now as for boys and stuff........well, I don't have a damn clue!

Tina


----------



## Austin Mini (Mar 22, 2012)

I was nine at the time and at school. My Mum took my brother (12 months old) in the pram to the newsagents. She came out and went home. After a while she realised he wasnt there. She went back to the shops and there he was asleep in the pram outside the shop. This was 1956 when mums parked their prams in the street and went into the shops.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 23, 2012)

Amusing story Austin, just not quite sure what it has to do with the subject of the thread?  LOL


----------

